# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Amanita Muscaria

## loose id

Hey. Haven&#39;t been here in a while. Between writing and socializing, I don&#39;t get much time on the net. I just wanted to drop in to give you guys a little tip.

Lately, before bed I will have a cup of tea made from Amanita Muscaria mushrooms. I take .25 to .5 of a gram of the mushroom, grind it up in a coffee grinder and steep it in sub boiling water (about 190 degrees, just before it bubbles). The taste isn&#39;t good or bad. It tastes like chicken broth without any salt in it. I drink that and then go read a book (working on Anna Karenina by Tolstoy right now) &#39;till I fall asleep.

Since I started indulging in this brew, I have been having at least one lucid dream a night, coupled with many other VERY vivid and absurd dreams. Last night I was in a pet store with some animals I doubt even exist, although I wish they did. 

At higher doses (at least 3-4 grams), Amanita Muscaria is a very dissociative/psychadelic mushroom. However, I don&#39;t drink enough to have any effects in my waking life, and I wouldn&#39;t recommend it either. Anyone who has tripped on Amanita Muscaria will tell you that its a very intense and almost scary experience. 

This is only for the experienced dreamer though. The dreams are very vivid, and they make Calea seem like a light dose of B6. I&#39;d liken it to a coherent Salvia trip in the dreamworld. 

Amanita Muscaria is one of the few still legal magic mushrooms and they are easily avaiable on the net. I bought a 28 gram bag for 19 dollars and that will last me months. 

I&#39;d be interested to see what some of you think, and what experiences you might have as well. These mushrooms also go by the name Fly Agraric, although I think that might be a different strain of mushroom.

Happy dreaming.

 ::happy::

----------


## cachero

Wow, i did mushrooms once, and it kept me up all night. I had 2 grams, and i had some wild dreams. You would think that it would keep you awake...hmm. Well can you give me the link where you got your mushrooms from? I would like to take a look into it. I heard salvia is a crazy experience where you lose complete touch with reality. I&#39;m sure everyone experiences it different though.

----------


## loose id

I sent you a PM.

----------


## XsupremeX

Nice, Amitas can be a great experience... if your calm about it... if your having a bad trip, just tell yourself that its not real, its the drugs.

I&#39;ve only tried Salvia once, laced it with weed... A great experience. Although I did not loose touch with reality... Nor did I hallucinate... I dont remember it that well though, I may have... it was a long time ago.

Never used Amitas to enhance an LD experience though... Sounds like a great suggestion&#33;

cachero: Yea, for most hallucagins its hard to fall asleep... I usually want to stay awake though, everything is so vivid and beautiful. Or scary. I remember when I was tripping on LSA (Morning Glory) one time it was a great trip, but it started off quite scary. Eventually I calmed down... but it took me an hour to do so. After about 3 hours of it though, it became quite boring... because the high for LSA is very mellow... even though the hallucinations were intense, it was still boring. I&#39;m not sure why, but when I tried falling asleep, I couldnt. At all... When I had my eyes closed I was having closed eye visuals.... that distracted me from falling asleep. Very annoying. Overall I had a great time though.

----------


## SKA

I&#39;ve tried numerous Mushrooms, but Never Amanita Muscaria. I&#39;ve done Hawaiian, Colombian, Equadorian, Philosopher&#39;s Stones (Truffels) and mexican. I want to do Amanita Muscaria some day.

I know what your Idea does, one with the Alex grey Avatar  :wink2: 

It is know that small doses of Tryptamines Priot to sleep will induce Maniacally vivid Dreams. It&#39;s not hard to understand why: You will experience slight Mushroom-sensations, but then while you are Dreaming. Dreaming = Wierd, Mushroom Sensations = Bizarre.
 Dreaming + Mushrooms = Berzerk Psychedelic dreams.

One Day me and my mate bought 2 packs of Mushrooms in the SmartStore ( Sweet Sweet Holland  :tongue2:  ) and we prepared to eat 2 portions of shrooms together: Equadorian and Philosopher&#39;s stones. After we each had Half a portion of Equador we tripped so hard that we couldn&#39;t even bare to think of munching the Philosopher&#39;s stones.
So next day I was left with 1 portion of Trip-Truffels.

I decided to invite a friend and make him 3 Cups of Mushroom Tea. I had half a Cup and together we ate the Mushrooms left in the Empty teaPot. I felt a minor mushroom buzz. I spared 2 Truffels in the Fridge.

Right before Sleep I ate the 2 truffels and had the most psychedelic bizarre dreams.

Oh and PS loose ID: Beware of the Moral Forum police on these Boards. before you know you can&#39;t post or are banned because you &#39;&#39;dare speak of drugs&#39;&#39; Just to let you know. be carefull. Freedom of Speach is a joke around here.

----------


## braha_kahn

I&#39;ve done amanita&#39;s two times... one time a small dose (10g) only gave me a drunk feeling...

2nd time I did a soma recipy from a friend... wich contained 15g amanita, 10g normal mushrooms, one ephedra cap, 2g calea and last but not least nymphaea tea (wich a great tea for tripping, trust me&#33;  ::D:  ) ... 

Man that was the best trip I ever had, very very lucid&#33; (I did this at home... not in public&#33; would be stupid to do so...)

Haven&#39;t tried them to induce lucid dreaming... I still have some left so perhaps I will try it &#33;

----------


## loose id

> I&#39;ve done amanita&#39;s two times... one time a small dose (10g) only gave me a drunk feeling...
> 
> [/b]



10grams? That seems like a hefty dose to me.

----------


## braha_kahn

> 10grams? That seems like a hefty dose to me.
> [/b]



I quote erowid:

Oral Amanita muscaria Dosages
Light	1 - 5 g (1 medium cap)
Common	5 - 10 g (1 - 3 medium caps)
Strong	10 - 30 g (2 - 6 medium caps)

depends on the strentgh of the shrooms too ofcourse...  

so it&#39;s not that hefty (imho)

----------


## lucidus

Yes, I can fully acknowledge the usefullness of Amanita Muscaria for dreaming in general
and most likely also for reaching or enhancing lucid dreaming.

In February this year  I did a lot of experimentation with this mushroom.
With incredible results. I gained very colourful and interesting / weird dreams
and on a large number of nights I got lucid just because "I knew" this was
a dream. This seems to be a consistent effect.

Another time I tried to have a lucid dream from a normal dream, succeeded
and had then my first really stable lucid dream sex w/o awakening. This was
never possible before.

I rarely used dried mushroom powder, but plan to do so in the future, since 
here in Germany you can collect a lot of these nice companions these days.
What I used so far was a schnaps made of fresh mushrooms, which I left 
in the shelf for at least 3 weeks. Usually only one or two small glasses are
taken right before bed. In February often combined with water mint (Mentha Aquatica)
since someone once suggested this combination in general.

Even the small dose of one glass  (I use about 6-8 mushroom caps for one bottle of Vodka)
has effects also upon the next day. One effect is: I feel really good, I mean I&#39;m in a very
happy mood for the whole day. And another is: if I sit still in a chair I can reach relaxation
very quickly and in a very nice way. It&#39;s almost like a pre-stage of sleep paralysis,
but feels very good.

You need the muscimol of Amanita Muscaria for these effects, since it acts like the
body&#39;s GABA. However, if you dont dry the mushroom or leave it in the schnaps for
too short of a period, you get very little of it and -what&#39;s worse- you still get a lot of ibotenic acid,
which effects are very bad. So don&#39;t consume fresh mushrooms&#33;

----------


## braha_kahn

> if you dont dry the mushroom or leave it in the schnaps for
> too short of a period, you get very little of it and -what&#39;s worse- you still get a lot of ibotenic acid,
> which effects are very bad. So don&#39;t consume fresh mushrooms&#33;
> [/b]



&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#  33;

he&#39;s totally right... fresh ones are dangerous...

----------


## Graeme

tis the season for amineta i have some growing in my front yard ... i have wanted to take aminita but have herd so much about liver damage drying them helps with that?

----------


## Xerion

anybody know where you can buy this if you live in sweden? I&#39;ll try to google for it

edit-
I found a place that sells:

Muscimol: Muscimol&#39;s primary action is at GABA receptor sites as a potent GABA-A agonist. Muscimol is commonly used in lab research on the GABA, which is a primary inhibitory neurotransmitter. Muscimol has been shown to be active in several parts of the brain including the cerebral cortex, hippocampus, and cerebellum.4

It&#39;s supposed to be the important part of Amanita Muscaria and less harmful for the body. Anybody tried this?

----------


## lucidus

> i have wanted to take aminita but have herd so much about liver damage drying them helps with that?
> [/b]



Hm, this is a concern mostly heard in the USA.
Here in Germany this problem is totally unknown.
At least that&#39;s what they say about dried mushrooms.

With fresh ones and ibotenic acid you may be right.
Also there are rumours that the american variety may be different, but I don&#39;t
really believe that.

As I of course don&#39;t want to damage my liver, I took a blood test after the
extensive use of Amanitas at the beginning of this year.

My liver parameters are normal as ever and I took it every night for a couple of weeks.

----------


## Universal Mind

I tried those a while back.  I ordered them from salviasupply.com.  With the order, I got some incredible salvia divinorum, but the amanita muscaria mushrooms I ordered didn&#39;t do much.  I don&#39;t know how many grams it was.  I ate 2/3 of the big bag.  Things got a bit strange and dreamy, but I never started full blown tripping.  However, that is the same effect I get from psilocybin mushrooms these days too.  The first time I did psilocybin, it turned reality on its head, twisted it into a pretzel, and then put it in a blender.  It was phenomenal.  The trips got progressively weaker the next few times I did it, and now it does almost nothing.  What is the deal with that?

----------


## loose id

> Muscarinic receptors are part of the parasympathetic nervous system, specifically smooth muscle. Activation of the muscarinic receptors enhances REM sleep. (Hobson et al., 1998) [/b]



I found some information that shows stimulation of the muscarinic receptors (or whatever) increases REM sleep time and enhances it. I guess studies with cats discovered that muscarinic receptors have something to do with acetylcholine and muscarine agonists can increase REM time almost two-fold.

That would explain why I felt like one dream I had last night seemed to last for hours. Just food for thought (or vice versa).

If anyone else finds any other articles on this topic let me know. 

Deep dreams,
Loose id.

EDIT: I also wanted to note that since I&#39;ve been using amanita muscaria regularly (and salvia a couple times) the last few weeks, I haven&#39;t been drinking alcohol at all. I rarely drank before, but now I seem to have an aversion to it. My mum offered me a glass of wine at dinner the other night and I almost shuddered at the idea. I also used to have a vodka and club whenever I played darts with my friend, and instead I just drank club and lime. What could be causing that?

----------


## braha_kahn

You being smart lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Xetrov

Amanita muscaria (same as Fly algaric ) is a very interesting psychedellic. I tested a light dose a few times, but not yet before sleeeping (I should try that, seems some people had good results&#33 :wink2: . Each time I picked fresh mushrooms and prepared them (boil for 20 mins, drink filtered tea) to turn the harmfull and useless Ibotanic acids (they make you puke) into muscimol. Something you have to take into consideration when comparing amanita effects is the fact that some people will use a refined product from a web shop and others will use fresh ones. The potency of these products may vary a lot. I also would not recommend this to anyone that has no previous experience with using psychedelic substances unless you have someone experienced with you (unless you take very light dosages, for example to test if it has effects on your dreams).

----------


## sleptomania

Hey,
I ate this brew for two days: 250 mg and next night 500mg just before going to sleep.. And it seemed to enpower the dreams very much. I know already I'm sensitive to this herb so that may also affect. The feeling when going to sleep was like pulling from body a bit.. not very unfamiliar with the feelings in lucid or obes.

----------


## Scionox

Yo.
Please don't post in ancient threads. And OP was not active for a good while too, it's better to create new thread in those cases. Thanks.  ::zzz:: 

_*Locked*_

----------

